# My ballon rams



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Got two electric blue balloon rams from Richard at the begging of December and a female last Thursday 
It was sooo much fun to watch them


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They are gorgeous  ,How big is your tank?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow, you begged Richard in December for ballon rams?!?. They are awesome fish, glad Richards shares the beautiful fish within the community for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Beeeautiful!! they are so fun!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

arash53: thank you.Tank is about 9 gal

jobber604: Yup, I was lucky to get this awesome fish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Glad you shared a video of them with us all. It's quite the observation of the three squabbling. Reminds me of a public dispute. haha


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

They really do look like colourful balloons. Really entertaining. What is the minimum tank size for these guys? Hmm....


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, they are so beautiful. Hope the defeated male won't get stressed too much. :lol:


----------

